# Some questions about shading



## FanKi

Hi hi people!

Well, i'm have been drawing a little, but i'm having troubles with the shading. I'm actually doing only outlines with the pencil, and start inmediatly shading with the ¿|Blending stump|? (dont know how is called in english >.<) But i dont really like how it results.
Should i start doing the shading with the pencil (In a very smooth way i think)? I dont really have much idea about shading techniques and how should be done


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Franki...

Shading is what separates good from great artwork! Blending stumps, fingers, tissues, paper towels, Chamois, and tortillons (rolled up paper) are all good bets to aid in this endeavor. But the best is to learn how to use your pencil for an even shaded look.

It's not too difficult, but there is definitely a learning curve. Try drawing a circle (use a lid or cup for a stencil) Draw it *VERY LIGHTLY*. Then try to shade it from dark on one side to light on the other. Use pencils.. or any shading tool you want to practice with. Do this 6 or 7 times on a piece of drawing paper.. it will teach you many lessons.. and help you learn shading.

HTH

D


----------



## chanda95

I think the best course of action is to learn how to properly shade with your pencil FIRST and then learn to use the blending sticks later. I use blending sticks as a tool where needed and sometimes I will use them throughout the entire drawing but I always shade first. Keep in mind not everything will look good using a blending stick. Things that are textured (like fur) will require minimal to no use of the blending tools. Knowing how to properly shade goes a long way towards improving your art. 

Bushcraftonfire has given some good advice. Practice with your pencil and pressure. The heavier the pressure..the darker it will be..the lighter the pressure the lighter your shading will be.


----------



## just

The first two gave you good advice. Thank of shading as defining the shape of what you are drawing. When I do this it feels like sculpturing my subject. It is best to learn to use your pencil at different angles and pressure. Different leads make darker and lighter shading. Shading is the most important thing to learn correctly. If you get it right, you will not have any unnecessary lines.


----------



## FanKi

Thanks a lot guys, i thougth about drawing simple objects that i'm seeing, in a 3D way (Like doors, a chair, etc.) and practicing shading there too, trying to model the 3D only with shades and not with lines. 
Anyway I will start with the circle, as you said Busch, it sounds good 

See you ^^


----------



## Susan Mulno

I found it usful to get a ball and shade it under different lighting. Helps you understand shade and shadow.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

To give you an idea.. Here is a Sphere I did when I was learning to shade. Every now and then I do another one just to work on my skills. This was done with pencil only.. No smudging with any tools (Totillian, Stump, Tissue, Chamois, finger, etc)










D


----------



## just

Bushcraftonfire said:


> To give you an idea.. Here is a Sphere I did when I was learning to shade. Every now and then I do another one just to work on my skills. This was done with pencil only.. No smudging with any tools (Totillian, Stump, Tissue, Chamois, finger, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D


Great job. I would draw mine with smooth surface and make them pool balls.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

just said:


> Great job. I would draw mine with smooth surface and make them pool balls.


That's a bit tougher to do with the paper I was using. It wasn't the highest quality drawing paper.. and had a rough surface. I would use a different paper to get that smooth effect.. or possibly use a stump to break down the surface a bit on the paper I used. This was more for the shading and gradient effect than the texture.. thus the roughness. But remember .. I *ONLY *used *pencil*.. nothing else. It's harder to do than it looks



D

PS - Thank for the comment


----------

